# Cual es la intensidad que gasta un led infrarrojo??



## Gustavo.gmb (Feb 29, 2012)

bueno, eso mismo, he visto que un led normal gasta hasa 20mA , pero un led infrarrojo de 5mm y completamente transparente cuanto gasta???


----------



## DD7 (Feb 29, 2012)

El diodo led infrarrojo gasta una corriente diferente a la de un diodo led normal porque emite en un intervalo del espectro electromagnético diferente al de la luz visible y según su hoja de características (Datasheet):

*La corriente directa media a 1.2V es de 10mA.
*La corriente directa media a 1.4V es de 50mA.
*La corriente directa máxima que soporta es de 100 mA y cuando circula esta corriente, en sus terminales existe 1,6V.

gusfavio como hiciste para realizar una pregunta en este foro? Yo lo he intentado y no se como... Disculpa mi ignorancia y agradecería tu pronta respuesta. Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Feb 29, 2012)

podrias aclararme un poco mas el tema sobre los leds infrarrojos??? quisiera hacer una linterna infrarroja con una fuente de mas o menos 5V o menos (pequeñas pilas juntas) y tengo entendido como funcionaria poner en paralelo y serie y todo eso para aprovechar toda la energia, pero ahora con esta explicacion no lo tengo muy claro, ya que es diferente a los leds normales


aah y respondiendote a tu pregunta, cuando entras a alguna categoria como por ejemplo "Dudas en general" en la parte superior izquierda y en la parte inferior izquierda hay un boton que dice "nuevo tema"


----------



## DD7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bueno para crear una linterna con diodos LEDs infrarrojos se usa el mismo principio que el utilizado con los diodos LEDs normales, la única diferencia radica en la caida de tensión que existe en sus terminales y la intensidad de corriente que lo atraviesa, ambas difieren de la de los diodos LEDs normales. Por ejemplo:

Cuando uno diseña una linterna con un diodo LED Rojo, su Datasheet indica que cuando por él circula una corriente de 10 mA en sus terminales existe una caida de tensión de 2V. Si poseo una fuente de 5V y lo conecto directamente al diodo LED, éste se dañará, por lo cual se procede a colocar una resistencia en serie. Ésta se calcula mediante la ley de Ohm. Si tenemos una fuete de 5V y en el diodo LED se caen 2V el resto se caerá en la resistencia, es decír 3V, también sabemos que en esa malla circulará 10 mA, con estos datos podemos calcular el valor de dicha resistencia para que el diodo LED no se dañe y mantenga los 2V en sus terminales de la siguiente manera:

Valor de la resistencia = (Voltaje en la resistencia)/(Corriente que fluye por la resistencia)
Valor de la resiestencia = (3V)/(10mA)
Valor de la resistencia = 300 Ohmios

Ahora con el diodo LED infrarrojo hacemos lo mismo, sabemos que la caida de tensión en sus terminales es de 1.4V y la corriente que circula por la malla es de 50 mA. En tu caso, usando una fuente de 5V puedes colocar tres diodos LEDs infrarrojo en serie ya que la caida de tensión existente en los tres LEDs sería de 4.2V, sólo se calcularía una resistencia basandonos en que por la resistencia circularán 50 mA y en sus terminales existirá 0.8V.


----------



## pocholo2022 (Mar 1, 2022)

Que pasa si tenemos diodos combianados ? por ejemplo 3 y 3 ? Por que desde ya os digo que ningun programa de simulacion puede con ello. Ademas de las pruebas de laboratorio en donde no se puede asegurar ni por calculos ni en la practica, una corriente y tension estable y consistente en cada una de las pruebas. Alguna idea al respecto?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 1, 2022)

Hola...Seria importante que plantearas tus preguntas según un esquema eléctrico porque en el planteo de las preguntas da para interpretaciones varias.

Los led en asociación serie se pueden dar si son de requerimientos similares dentro de la serie.

En paralelo no es para nada una buena idea ya que no se puede garantizar que alguno de los mismos por las diferencias constructivas a pesar de ser similares, permita circular mayor cantidad de corriente por él y de esa forma sobrepasar los limites.

Siempre se puede usar varias series en paralelo siempre que cada serie tenga sus sistema de control independiente.

No se debería usar varias series en paralelo con un único sistema de control.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2022)

Se ha repetido billones de veces como se usan los leds.

Si haces cosas raras pues tienes cosas raras.

Resumen resumido:
No se ponen nunca en paralelo
Siempre se pone algo que limite la corriente, el "algo" mas sencillo pero no el mejor es una resistencia.
Justificación hay, pero no me apetece repetirla otra vez, busca en el foro que está explicado.

En paralelo y sin resistencia = desastre²

"combinado" desconozco que significa, si pones el esquema concreto mejor.


----------

